# Suspect horse is being ridden?



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you suspect someone else is riding your horse I just came across the neatest idea. Sprinkle Koolaid in the saddle area and work it into the hair. If it is ridden the sweat will activate the Koolaid and stain the blanket and the horse. I think this is absolutely brilliant.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

****. They are going to take the saddle blanket off and FREAK out!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Love ittttttttttttttttt!! Of course "BLASTIN BERRY CHERRY"


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Omg, on a grey horse, I shudder to think of the panic they would go through. xD

That is a really good idea. Other than leaving a stain, they would know not to mess with your horse again.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

If anyone does this PLEASE post haha. That would be HILARIOUS.


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Person wouldn't see daylight again


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

However, if they groomed the horse really well, they might brush off the Kool Aid. I still think it'd be funny on a gray. Or if they rode bareback. Haha!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

That would be a good prank on someone elses horse...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

My friend and I are gonna dye our other friend's haffy's white tail and mane with cool aid some day


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If someone is sneaking someone else's horse I doubt it will get a good grooming. I had a hunch someone was riding my mare. We inadvertently create routines and they were waiting until I left. Instead I drove a few miles, waited about 45 min. and caught them in the act. It was a father and his son and young daughter of about 12. He sputtered all kinds of excuses when he saw my car pull up. What kind of example does that set? I reminded him that he had stolen my horse, not borrowed it as he had not asked my permission and that the law would likely pay him a visit. The daughter began to cry as she thought her dad would get carted off to jail. I ignored it and went back to the barn and waited. The dad tried to apoligize but I was dead as a post. He no longer "borrowed my horse or anyone else's. I let them worry about what the neighbors would think if a cruiser and two officers came calling.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh geez Saddlebag! That is so rude, I would be infuriated as well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kindredspirit (Jul 9, 2010)

hahaha what a great idea!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

I wouldn't pull a prank on my poor horse like that. I'd flat out go to the people I suspected. No way I would risk my horse getting hurt.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

mls said:


> I wouldn't pull a prank on my poor horse like that. I'd flat out go to the people I suspected. No way I would risk my horse getting hurt.


You can just take a hose to kool-aid, no harm done  Dye, on the other hand, would be dangerous. But we are just talking harmless koolaid. Much like dying your own hair with it. It washes out 

Sounds like a fun summer camp prank... get some blue koolaid on a gray pony the night before the anual bareback race...


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I would be absolutely livid if someone rode my horse without permission. Talk about how unfair that would be to the horse too, especially if they're getting worked often.

Saddlebag.. I have no idea what that person was thinking.. and kids too!? Jeez...


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

It happened to me, but I didn't have any neat pranks to play lol  I had to move from up north and there was this lady on property who rode like she had a saw in her hands. And her morse reflected it. They hated the bit, freaked at any contact in their mouths and were so high strung. Annie has always had a nice soft mouth. I caught the lady grooming her to get ready to ride once and she said to me "I decided to groom your horse since you decided to go down south for the day and abandon her." With a full hay net, two acres of grass and a stream? I doubt annie felt abandoned. When we moved, it took a couple days to go back for annie. When I got on her the next time, she acted like the bit was on fire. I could collect her, couldn't stop without her popping. Took a couple weeks to get her back to normal, and the property manager up north confirmed that this lady had used her tack and gotten on my horse. I was livid. Some people have absolutely zero respect for other peoples animals.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## skittlesfirehawk (Mar 5, 2011)

i don't mean to derail the threat but are there any tricks for if you think someone is using your helmet.i had that issue with my last lease i kept my helmet in the tack trunk the horse owner requested it since i wouldn't have to worry about bringing it.The horse had 2 leasers me and another girl and whenever i would come back my helmet would be looser than i remember setting it before it


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I'd buy a little lock and lock my helmet bag.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Any updates??


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Ugh that's awful. I have neighbour kids sneaking treats to my horses... aggravates the crap out of me, but other than talking to parents (who don't care, and think that my horses are a neighbourhood amusement not MY PROPERTY) there's not a whole lot I can do. If I ever catch one of those kids ON my horse I don't know what I'd do...


----------



## snookums (Mar 19, 2011)

Although somewhat off topic, I would like to tell a precautionary tale of dying your horse funny colors. I went to a fun show which had a costume class and thought it would be funny to dress up like paul bunyan, and dye my moms white horse blue, and put fake bull horns on him. Of course I didn't read the showbill and realize that I would be showing a bright blue horse the rest of the day, but that I would also have a blue horse in the pasture for 3 months. Yup, 3 months. Hosing him off just spread the blue around, and the looks we got riding down the road were priceless. The horse was fine, no health issues with dying him. My mom always did want a "blue roan" hahaha


----------



## stephshark (Jun 19, 2012)

If you suspect someone's using your helmet you could always spray some Nair inside . . .


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Yah as long as you do not plan on using it agian! LOL.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Snookums..that's funny!
Stephshark....that's devious....I like it..muah ha aha ha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

